

Yahoo Offers Contextual Advertising In PDFs; Yes, PDFs  - blackswan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/28/yahoo-offers-contextual-advertising-in-pdfs-yes-pdfs/

======
shayan
is this the best thing that could have happened to Scribd (if they can utilize
it) ... many congrats a nice new way to generate profit, could mean a lot to
them

and for everyone else _even slower_ pdfs uhhhhhhhh

